# Verbatim vs. Cendyne cdrw drives



## davephil (Apr 7, 2000)

This is a synopsis of my buying experience with the Verbatim and Cendyne Lightning 48x12x48 cdrw drives. System is 98se, 192 mb.

Verbatim:

The software that came with the drive, nero express 5.5.9.15, and incd 3.39. I was successful burning a cdr using nero express (the one CdR that came with the drive). Using memorex cdrw's (12x), incd gives me an error when I try to packet format. I first got the error 8-9 minutes into the format (005a-0005-0024-0000, illegal request... insert new disc). I unstalled nero and incd, updated aspi using forceaspi (now at 4.6), then re-installed nero and incd. Now when I format, after 2-3 minutes, receive error (0051-0003-0000-0000, disc error occurred, pls reboot). Running windows 98se, no errors in device mgr. I also couldn't burn a memorex cdr 48x.

I then updated incd software (ahead.com), tried again. At this point I couldn't get the CD out of the drive; had to re-boot. Turns out the cdrw drive was toast--got so hot I could hardly touch it--took it back for replacement. 

Even after updating software, I still couldn't format a cdrw. Kept getting 'device not ready, not accessable" message.

Tried memorex cdrw-12x, memorex cdr-48x, imation cdrw 4x; none worked.

I then updated the ide controller (via chipset), and updated aspi using forceaspi (now at 4.6), still didn't work. When I talked to salesrep (officemax), he said that many Verbatim drives were coming back defective or that people couldn't use this with certain brands of media. He said that he had a Cendyne and was very happy with it.

I took the drive back.
THEN Verbatim Tech.support finally called me back (took 5 days). They said my problem would have been solved if I had updated the firmware (cendyne.com). Going to the cendyne.com website/ support/ update firmware, I couldn't find a corresponding link for the Verbatim 48x12x48; so I could not verity this claim, however.

Cendyne Lightning IV:

Out of the box it looks exactly like the Verbatim; serial numbers almost identical (around 20 char. long), packaging the same, and the drive itself is almost identical. (even says 48x16x48 on the front panel--s/b 48x12x48).

However, this drive worked great right out of the box. Came with software Incd and Nero Burning ROM (I have since d/l nero express from ahead.com)--I like it much better. Still needed to update incd to latest version.

I'm able to packet format cdrw (imation cdrw 4x), and burn cdr's (K Hypermedia 48x) with no trouble at all.

Hope this helps.
dave.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Good info davephil 
I use the Cendyne myself and use them in many of the systems I build. Haven't had one problem with any of them.

Debe


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The last two cendyne drive I bought were in fact re-labeled liteon drives. The best has always and always will be Plextor and HP, but liteon is closing the gap. Verbatem just can't keep up, all the review I've read show that verbatim doesn't live up to it's rating. 
I also prefer imation CDR's to Verbatim, The Verbatim ones lose the silver off the backing of the disk too quickly.


----------

